# California Medical Exam Cert. DMV



## Alas (Mar 18, 2010)

I've certified a couple months ago, and got all my certifications, NREMT, Ambulance etc. For the Ambulance Cert. i had to take a medical exam, in which i went online to print the DMV Medical exam form. After searching the forums here, i realized that i was missing a green medical card. I recently had the time to go to the nearest dmv to pick up the green card. 

Question: So do i just go to my doctor and let him sign this green card? And is this my "Medical Certificate?

Driver's Medical Cert. Expires on: What should my doctor fill out here? (he's never did these forms before)

I'll be standing by for any questions.
I need a copy of my "medical exam cert" to apply for jobs and so far i don't have it.

Thank You,
Eric T.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 19, 2010)

Unless you have a restricted certificate if you read page two of the DL51 it says it expires two years from the date of issue of said DL51.  So two years from whenever you had it filled in unless you are on a shorter one because of your health.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, the green card is the certification that you need to keep on you and give to your employers.


----------



## Alas (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and another question:

What happens after 2 years? Mail it in for renewal, or take the exam again?


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 20, 2010)

Alas said:


> Thanks for the replies and another question:
> 
> What happens after 2 years? Mail it in for renewal, or take the exam again?



Take the exam again


----------



## emdub (Jul 12, 2010)

Kind of related---

My ambu cert was just put "under review" because of prescription meds that I take (and have been taking for years).  They want to make sure I'm a safe driver.  I've got a CA driver license and a spotless record as well, but unless I get my cert back soon I could lose my job.  Anyone ever heard of someone losing their driving certificate for being on PRESCRIBED medication?  I don't have any health problems besides ADD which is only made better by meds. I just don't get what's going on or if I'm even going to get it back.


----------



## somePerson (Jul 13, 2010)

Doctor should fill out the packet and the green medical examiner card. Expiration date should be 2 years from the date of your physical. Renew it in 2 years.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jul 13, 2010)

emdub said:


> Kind of related---
> 
> My ambu cert was just put "under review" because of prescription meds that I take (and have been taking for years).  They want to make sure I'm a safe driver.  I've got a CA driver license and a spotless record as well, but unless I get my cert back soon I could lose my job.  Anyone ever heard of someone losing their driving certificate for being on PRESCRIBED medication?  I don't have any health problems besides ADD which is only made better by meds. I just don't get what's going on or if I'm even going to get it back.



Unfortunately I have.  Someone at my work lost their ambulance endorsement due to the chronic pain medication they take. They were on a narcotic (don't know which one - I think percodan though). I don't know of anyone being in this situation for a stimulant (as I assume is your case). You may have to drop the amphetamines to keep your license.  Sorry to hear about your situation - best of luck.


----------

